# Hunting Photo



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats a great grip and grin haha


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Where did he find those 8 inchers!?!? That's Boone and Crockett!


----------

